# Experienced fisherman, but novice on distance.



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

I am decent on casting as a fisherman using my Abu 6500 TCCM reels on 7 foot 11 inch Veritas rods. However, I don't believe that I am casting to my potential. I have seen some throwing much farther with little effort using rods that have the bend of a broom handle. If I try and really zip one out, I am over running the reel more times than not. Is there any tips that may help me get better distance with less effort and overruns? 

I am also looking at some of the distance casting for fishing the surf and pier. What would be an overall good setup that will fit both needs, if there is one?


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Check out Tommy Farmers videos on you tube (there are many)......very helpful
Dave


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Look up Brighton cast. Simple and effective to start with. +1 on the tommy farmer videos and remember to use the left.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

But with these reels set so loose, how do you keep them from over running? When I see the casts, it seems that they just let the spool go and not much problem with the over run. Is it the magnetic braking or something that I am missing? If I were to loosen my spool like that and rare back and heave it, I would have such a tangle that I would have to cut it out.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Bradley said:


> But with these reels set so loose, how do you keep them from over running? When I see the casts, it seems that they just let the spool go and not much problem with the over run. Is it the magnetic braking or something that I am missing? If I were to loosen my spool like that and rare back and heave it, I would have such a tangle that I would have to cut it out.


It is the mag brake that helps when you really toss it. The faster the spool spins, the greater the electric field it generates, which is counteracted by the magnetic brake.
With conventional reels, you have to make sure the cast is smoother so the spool acceleration matches the acceleration of your sinker/bait. 
If you want to work on form, run less spool slop, and have all your centrifugal brakes in (either two or six). Then slowly loosen the spool to get a little slop as you polish your form.
If your reel still has the level wind on it you will never achieve the distance that a conventional will give you. My 6501 C3 will toss a 1 oz jig max ~70 yards on an 8 foot St Croix. The level wind and worm gear limits it. If I try and run it too loose, the spool will overrun everytime.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

I run them with the level wind, so I know that I am limited in that respect. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Bradley even with the level wind its possible to get decent fishing distances buddy,why dont you check out the brighton or unitech style cast its easy and straightforward.hope this helps
Bill


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All these cast are very good for distance BUT....Not very good in and among crowds. Look up Tommy's "Hatteras Cast" very compact and still very effective. You really have to be mindful when slinging these hitech, roundy round pendulum type casts.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm with Mike on this. 

While I am capable of throwing a very long way using the pendulum style cast, I don't advocate it, or even teach it, to those wanting to improve their fishing cast. IMHO there is just too much risk of a thumb slip or crackoff going down the beach and causing injury.

Proper technique applied to a fishing type cast is really all you need. Yesterday I had student who had never thrown a casting reel. In 4 hours he went from 225 feet to 479 feet using a straight back off the ground cast. Basically a hatteras cast from the ground. 

Simple, safe and very effective.

Tommy


----------



## mrgoob (Sep 25, 2014)

Bradley said:


> However, I don't believe that I am casting to my potential. Is there any tips that may help me get better distance with less effort and overruns?


I highly recommend taking a lesson. Tommy Farmer is close by and knows what works for the surf as well as the tournament field.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Your rod and reel is holding you back for sure. 
I strongly suggest you ditch the levelwind and go for non levelwind. 
Also that 7'11" rod needs to go. You should look into a 12' or 13' rod. 
Those 2 upgrades alone should automatically improve your casting significantly.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

A good set up would be a CPS 11' 3-6 with an Akios 555


----------

